# The Fighter - movie night??



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey boys and girls..

Any action movie fans out there?

I would love to see The Fighter sometime next week - either the Mon, Tue or Wed (7, 8, 9)- or the Sat (13) if last case resort... anyone interested? if so, maybe we can make it an expat movie night?! I cant remember the last time I pigged out on good ole nachos and hotdogs either!

Cheers and dreaming of Christian Bale & Mark Whalberg duking it out... yum yum yum..


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Hmmmmmm! 
Nacho's, coke , pop-corn, 2 hrs sitting on your bum,..... 
calories darling....:eyebrows:





selennium said:


> Hey boys and girls..
> 
> Any action movie fans out there?
> 
> ...


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

RedMac said:


> Hmmmmmm!
> Nacho's, coke , pop-corn, 2 hrs sitting on your bum,.....
> calories darling....:eyebrows:


haha, I didn't think of that! But hey, after the gruelling session of squash that will precede the evening before, this should be the reward. :nod: (I'm pretty sure I burned off the CrapFC I had this week!)

If you're not off on a trip, you should come if thats your cuppa tea


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

movie freak!!!!!!!!and i thought all the thread about movie posted by Moe 78....:behindsofa:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

im in!!!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

of course you are ipshi, after all I didn't organize it


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^LOL - you two are hilarious.

Enjoy guys - the movie is decent. Good story.


----------



## Isa123 (Sep 30, 2010)

Would love to join you guys but will be out of the country til the 12th 
I've been wanting to see that one but I guess that's not gonna work out...

If for some reason you'll postpone your plans, let me know!


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

So whats a good central location for interested parties.. Dubai Mall?

What's the norm here... My friends and I usually used to go for dinner early on, bond, then drool/laugh at the movies... is this something people are ok with? I can't imagine just meeting someone at the cinema entrance then heading straight inside. Or we can just do the same over concession stands, whatever works.

Isa, I wouldn't mind postponing it for later, but I am swamped the week after that with classes and commitments... plus I'm trying to avoid the cheesy V-day festivities that may be all around!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

We do both but it depends on the time of the movie because the early session at 7pm may mean people will just show up at the cinema, go in then maybe coffee or something after.


----------



## Isa123 (Sep 30, 2010)

selennium said:


> Isa, I wouldn't mind postponing it for later, but I am swamped the week after that with classes and commitments... plus I'm trying to avoid the cheesy V-day festivities that may be all around!


Thanks, well, my bad luck but I'm sure there will be a next time! So enjoy the movie


----------

